# Puppies-pictures added



## Tabitha (Feb 19, 2008)

To make a loooooooooong story short... I have been feeding 2 stray dogs for about 4 weeks now. They live behind the old abandoned KMart store. I have not called animal control on them because the female had puppies. I have been carrying 1 bag of dry food out to them 2x a week. Well today when I got there, there was another car already there. She had found the pups. They look to be 4-6 week old chow/shepard/rotwaller mixes. There were 5 living & 3 newly dead :cry: . The other lady took 3, I took 2 & we called animal control to p/u the dead ones & *hopefully* find the skinny momma & chow dad. I went back a couple hours later & the dead ones were gone but I spotted the mom. If I could spot the mom why couldn't the animal control officer? She is just going to get pregnant again & from the looks of her, feeding this litter nearly killed her.

Anyone want a puppy? Ya'll know I live above my shop in downtown. We don't have a yard & can't keep puppies.



docile female



frisky male


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 19, 2008)

TAB!!!  whatever you do.....don't you dare post a pic of them!!!!  Hearts will melt I GUARANTEE IT!!!!


----------



## Lane (Feb 19, 2008)

PICTURE!!!!! What type of pups are they????


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 19, 2008)

NO PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, that's me in the picture. I am a part time visiting nurse  (which explains the bad clothing-they are scrubs-LOL).


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwwwwww those are so cute !!!

It should be easy to find a home for them...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 19, 2008)

Um....DANG IT!!!  Ok can you put one in a box and send it to MI???  Just kidding.  They are so sweet looking I will take two, they are small  :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 19, 2008)

We bathed them & wore them out. They both fell asleep in their fish shaped food bowl-LOL! The female woke up when I snapped the photo.


----------



## Neil (Feb 19, 2008)

If only they would stay that size. They sure are cute.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2008)

The puppies were placed today! Woo-Hoo! We did it through a rescue group so the shots & spay/nueter are required & paid for by the group. My mom does rescue foster care so she got us *hooked up*. I went out looking for mama today & did not see her. I will carry a bag of food out tomorrow & look for her again.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad you found homes for them! I want to take in every stray I see, but there are already 2 cats and a dog running amok....anyway, i gotta share the story of how i got kitty #2. 

the neighbor's cat was having litters of kittens all the time and the latest ones were just starting to venture out....So, its 6am one morning, sun's just up, I am in a hurry to leave to go take an exam an hour away and as i am walking out the door, 2 kittens run under my car, a black one and an orange one. so i say to my self, "crap!" I shoo them out and start my car, and look in the rearview mirror and see a little orange kitten running like heck. So, i leave, drive an hour - down the highway, through stop and go traffic, arrive at the testing center, shut off my car and hear and thump, thump and then meow. my heart stopped, i jumped out of the car and there is a little black kitten in the empty parking lot....he rode somewhere under my car, clinging on for dear life for an hour. fortunately the lady at the testing center watched him while i took my test and named him. so after that ordeal i decided if little Sylvan went through all that trouble to get my attention, i had to keep him....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 22, 2008)

OOOOHHHHHHHH that is such a sweet story!  I love black cats!!!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 22, 2008)

i have two black cats! almost had three! there was an adorable little kitten from the following litter who was living under my car. I'd come downstairs everymorning and i'd sneak a peak outside and see him snoozing there...as soon as he saw me he's come shooting out from under the car running towards me. fortunately, i found him a nice home.


----------



## Becky (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a kitten hitch a ride on my spare tyre one day - it was one of those that wind up underneath the car. I had picked up a mattress from a warehouse and taken it to a friends place 1/2 hour away. When I got there, my friends dog found the kitten, hiding on the tyre. I checked with the people at the warehouse, but the kitten wasn't theirs - to this day I don't know where she came from. She found a good home with my friend tho!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 23, 2008)

i don't think we find them, they find us...


----------



## Krickett (May 9, 2008)

I remember when I was a kid 12-13yrs. old we lived in public housing in a duplex. Our neighbors had a cat that had kittens, and one of the kittens had deformed front paws and probably never would be able to walk properly. Well you know how kids are. We wouldnt leave the kittens alone and one day we had been messing with them a bunch. They were very young just barely had their eyes open. When we got up the next they were all gone, momma cat and all the kittens. We lived about an hour or so drive from Memphis and my dad had a Dr. appointment in Memphis. Well the whole way there I kept hearing something and I kept asking my folks if htey heard it and my dad said yes every once in a while he could hear something but had no idea what it was. Well he had his appointment and we drove home and still the noise was there. My dad raised the hood on the car and there behind the battery in a cubby hole were the kittens. All of htem except for the little deformed one. Those kittens rode all the way from Parkin, Ark. to Memphis, Tn and back. What a lucky litter of kittens. The neighbors kept one and found good homes for the rest. It was really something.


Krickett


----------

